# Best ATV tire chains?



## PutEmInTheBoat (Oct 28, 2019)

Will be doing quite a bit of plowing this year via my ATV. Curious what you guys think the best tire chains are. 
Appreciate it!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Never needed tyre chains on my Grizzly, sure trye's may spin but I'd rather have them spin than put extra stress on the CV joints and shaft's.
Chain will also scar asphalt and concrete.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what type of surface are you plowing on?

tirechains.com is a great place to get chains that match your tire size.

what size ATV are you plowing with?
My 02 Honda Rancher 350 with full chains plows as much as my 02 Honda Foreman 450 will due with out chains.

V bar will dig and bite the best 2 link rides better than 4 link

Buff was spot on also with what he said.


----------



## PutEmInTheBoat (Oct 28, 2019)

Buff - Do you ever have issues of the machine kicking sideways when you've got a decent sized pile?
Concrete is the surface. 
It's an 07 (I think) can am outlander 650. 
Would chains minus the "studs" be a safer alternative for the machine and the ground?

Appreciate the help, I've used my step dads atv/plow setup many times on his property without chains, but I'd have issues fish tailing and struggling to move the pile sometimes. I'll make a few "relief passes" to try and prevent it from getting too big, but I dont want to get caught with my pants down next snowfall. First year with my own machine, trying to make some money with it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

^ how much weight is on your atv ?

I’m thinking that buff’s might have a few more lbs on it than yours.

If you find yourself on an icy and or a snow-packed surface studs or a set of chains could be a nice thing to have.

Rumor on the playground is a tripedge plow could save your CV axles...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PutEmInTheBoat said:


> Buff - Do you ever have issues of the machine kicking sideways when you've got a decent sized pile?
> Concrete is the surface.
> It's an 07 (I think) can am outlander 650.
> Would chains minus the "studs" be a safer alternative for the machine and the ground?
> ...


Yes I have issues with the atv being pushed around when the windrows get deep and the snow is wet, the same can happen to anything with a snow plow. Chains will help but not eliminate the problem. You just have to take smaller passes or raise the plow a few inches to move the bulk of the snow and come back for a clean up pass.
ATV's have their limitations due to the weight of them and floatation tires preventing getting the power to the ground and this is where the term "plow with the storm" comes into play. Lower amounts of snow atv's are more effective than higher amounts and the same for dry vs wet snow.
Tires would have more affect on traction than chains on hard surfaces.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> ^ how much weight is on your atv ?
> 
> I'm thinking that buff's might have a few more lbs on it than yours.
> 
> ...


Yeah my Sasquatch stature does help in the traction department...…. also comes in handy when you get stuck or hung up on a pile, just lift or pull is oof......


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your plowing on concrete the best tire chains would be regular chains 2 link set up.

the V-bar chains will wear down quickly and leave more marks on the pavement.

pic is up my 2 link chain on my rancher rim.

that being said my 350 rancher doesn't have great power so I'm not worried about breaking axles or CV joints. 
what are the weak points on your Can AM atv? 
are they know for breaking axles or CV joints at all?


----------

